# Orange peel



## Green1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Im painting interior mdf, waynscoating, doors. Ive used a spraytech airless, graco 395,graco 495,all new guns, regular tips, fine tips. Mixed flotral, xim with proclassic hybrid semigloss, dura- expoxy from kelly moore, acrynamel- miller paint and i keep getting orange peel right as it hits the surface, just goes on wierd. I have lowered pressure and turned it up- no luck- all i can figure out is that all the floors are heated with the radient heat and somehow this might be messing with paint atomization anybody else experience this?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ummmmmm.....


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

hvlp. problem solved


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Green1 said:


> Im painting interior mdf, waynscoating, doors. Ive used a spraytech airless, graco 395,graco 495,all new guns, regular tips, fine tips. Mixed flotral, xim with proclassic hybrid semigloss, dura- expoxy from kelly moore, acrynamel- miller paint and i keep getting orange peel right as it hits the surface, just goes on wierd. I have lowered pressure and turned it up- no luck- all i can figure out is that all the floors are heated with the radient heat and somehow this might be messing with paint atomization anybody else experience this?


Wait, I'm confused about exactly what material(s) you applied.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Green1 said:


> Im painting interior mdf, waynscoating, doors. Ive used a spraytech airless, graco 395,graco 495,all new guns, regular tips, fine tips. Mixed flotral, xim with proclassic hybrid semigloss, dura- expoxy from kelly moore, acrynamel- miller paint and i keep getting orange peel right as it hits the surface, just goes on wierd. I have lowered pressure and turned it up- no luck- all i can figure out is that all the floors are heated with the radient heat and somehow this might be messing with paint atomization anybody else experience this?


Can I get all of this dumb down?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Wait, I'm confused about exactly what material(s) you applied.


Sounds kind of like he did 3 different doors with 3 different products, or he mixed the 3 products for 1 door, I am so confused myself :blink:


----------



## Green1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I used an oil primer, sanded and applied a product called dura-expoxy first from kelly moore and i tried several other products that are hard latex enamels, ive been in business for over 20 years and this is a first- i will try a hvlp to see uf that helps but ive never had to do that before , maybe i got hit hard with the stupid stick, i dunno- thanks for any imput


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Green1 said:


> I used an oil primer, sanded and applied a product called dura-expoxy first from kelly moore and i tried several other products that are hard latex enamels, ive been in business for over 20 years and this is a first- i will try a hvlp to see uf that helps but ive never had to do that before , maybe i got hit hard with the stupid stick, i dunno- thanks for any imput


What tip did you use? What psi? How warm was it? Hard to imagine you tried all these different products on the same jobsite? How did you sand the primer? How did you apply the primer? Was there orange peel in the primer you didn't notice until you painted the top coat? Often the paint will need thinning a little more to let if flow out, or cooling the temps a little so the paint doesn't dry too fast. There may be too much pressure, or too big of a tip. I think it was also recently a full moon which can affect coatings due to the relative gravity of the earth to moon , much as how the moon affects the waves, you know, since acrylic paint is mostly water it's greatly affected by these things. ;-)


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Green1 said:


> I used an oil primer, sanded and applied a product called dura-expoxy first from kelly moore and i tried several other products that are hard latex enamels, ive been in business for over 20 years and this is a first- i will try a hvlp to see uf that helps but ive never had to do that before , maybe i got hit hard with the stupid stick, i dunno- thanks for any imput


my best guess - your oil primer wasn't dry enough for your latex top-coat. Latex will orange peel over oil if the oil isn't ready to top


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah - It sounds like whatever you are shooting, through whatever device - it does not like the surface. What was the dry time -temperature - condition of primer product? Like Damon said lots of factors, even sanding....



Scotiadawg said:


> my best guess - your oil primer wasn't dry enough for your latex top-coat. Latex will orange peel over oil if the oil isn't ready to top


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I also had a problem spraying pro classic talked to my rep said pro classic already has levelers in it and I affected those by adding the Flotrol. I was using a small HVLP. Of course I needed to thin to shoot it, so I went to my airless Graco and did not mix with anything and problem solved.


----------



## Green1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Full moon- really- never crossed my
Mind. Primer had been on surface for about 2 weeks, everything was sanded right. Im thinking its the radient heat from floors that are atomizing my psint particles different. I was looking to see if you guys might have experienced this- ive never painted a house with this heating system and have never had this problem with paint- it orange peels right as it sprays on , you can tell its different- i guess ill have to get space heaters and turn off rsdient heat-


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you talking orange peel or fish eye??


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pics would be a BIG help


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It's hard to imagine how the heating system could be the problem, unless the surface is too cold or something


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

joshmays1976 said:


> It's hard to imagine how the heating system could be the problem, unless the surface is too cold or something


Too hot will often cause orange peel, with the droplets starting to dry before the land on the surface or very quickly thereafter.. I know a lot of guys had/have issues with orange peel with solvent-based finishes when using HVLP, because the air through the system is warmed up by the turbines. 

I do wonder if the surfaces that he's spraying are warmer than usual because of the radiant heat. We've run into that with some of the Boise-Cascade modular homes that have radiant ceiling heat. Any surface than they "shine on" will be warmer than the surrounding air, which is only warmed by conduction from the warmer surfaces.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Doubt very much it is temperature related. Try a primer and finish from the same manufacture as I once had issues when using a different primer. Also, strain your paint and replace the gun filter. How far away are you holding the gun? May want to try standing a little further back as it sounds like you are transferring too much material on your substrate.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Damon T said:


> What tip did you use? What psi? How warm was it? Hard to imagine you tried all these different products on the same jobsite? How did you sand the primer? How did you apply the primer? Was there orange peel in the primer you didn't notice until you painted the top coat? Often the paint will need thinning a little more to let if flow out, or cooling the temps a little so the paint doesn't dry too fast. There may be too much pressure, or too big of a tip. I think it was also recently a full moon which can affect coatings due to the relative gravity of the earth to moon , much as how the moon affects the waves, you know, since acrylic paint is mostly water it's greatly affected by these things. ;-)


 If thats the case the sheen wouldnt necessarly be an orange peel but a moon shine.:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've had problems with orange peeling due to the following
-Paints too thick to atomize
-Too much air
-Surface too hot for latex to lay down
-Lines not cleaned completely of solvent before using waterbase

I've had fish eye problems due to the following:
-Water contamination in oil base
-Oil contamination in waterbase
-Non paintable contamination like silicone on surface
-Some clown I worked with misted a silicone lubricant on the surface of a fleet vehicle just before I got a chance to spray it. It was a hazing incident. He no longer works with us.


----------



## Green1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh well


----------



## Green1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Its crazy- Insane but in life as in football the yard is not always longer than a foot


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

I would try thinning the paint, test 10-25 percent with water. Also experiment with film thickness, might be able to put in on thicker then usual. Good Luck.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I would re-prep the surface. Sound to me like the primer may have started to break down on the surface... A quick scuff and dusting may cure the problem.


----------

